# Fish



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Have located the animal souq in Sharjah and bought some fish. I was wondering if anyone knew where the retailers buy their fish wholesale from.
Ta


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you wanting to buy wholesale amounts of fish? Hope I get an invite to this barby!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you know about the Deira Fish market? Go Saturdays early (before noon) where the local fishermen sell what they caught. It's fresh, you can negotiate your price and they have almost ANYTHING you can think of! They also clean and cut what you buy if you want them to for a small tip.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for responses but I was after freshwater fish for my fish tank!!!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Lolol!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mmm bbq'ed freshwater fish... freshest fish ever


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> Thanks for responses but I was after freshwater fish for my fish tank!!!


 That's hillarious!


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

that has made me chuckle!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

you should get some of those big old prawns like they had at the chinese. Fatten them baby's up and see how big you can get them....

...... then BBQ!

by the way... was abit drunk tonight. meant to come out & tell you we we're staying when I left the loo... butg ended up at the bar!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Mac said:


> you should get some of those big old prawns like they had at the chinese. Fatten them baby's up and see how big you can get them....
> 
> ...... then BBQ!
> 
> by the way... was abit drunk tonight. meant to come out & tell you we we're staying when I left the loo... butg ended up at the bar!


Hey no worries, it was fun, ended up in a brothel type bar with some random man trying to pick me up!


----------

